

Elderly nun sentenced to prison for nuclear break-in - neur0mancer
http://www.reuters.com/video/2099/01/01?videoId=279964384

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7272540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7272540)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7264929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7264929)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7269272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7269272)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261551)

